# PCGameSupply website



## nodnyl10 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm planning to buy PSN cards in this website. I just wanna know before I do the honors, is this site trusted? I mean, this is my first time buying online and I wanna make sure my first purchase wouldn't be a botch or a fake. Thanks.

www.pcgamesupply.com/buygames/sony-playstation-network-cards/US-Region/


Worry not my friends, this site is Legit. I just bought 2 PSN cards worth $10 USD. It was sent to me almost immediately. Very nice. It just needs the whole Phone and Email verification stuff things.

EDIT: Ok, maybe not so good. There's a $1.99 fee for activation. :\


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 2, 2015)

nodnyl10 said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning to buy PSN cards in this website. I just wanna know before I do the honors, is this site trusted? I mean, this is my first time buying online and I wanna make sure my first purchase wouldn't be a botch or a fake. Thanks.
> 
> www.pcgamesupply.com/buygames/sony-playstation-network-cards/US-Region/


amazon.com / bestbuy.com / walmart.com / newegg.com


----------



## nodnyl10 (Sep 2, 2015)

Umm, please, I wanna know the website I linked. I know Amazon and the likes are trusted but, what about the one I gave? I'm really sorry for this.


----------



## nodnyl10 (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry for double-posting. I just tried ordering to Amazon but I can't because I'm not from the US.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 2, 2015)

nodnyl10 said:


> Umm, please, I wanna know the website I linked. I know Amazon and the likes are trusted but, what about the one I gave? I'm really sorry for this.


If your asking it probably isnt


----------



## Megaben99 (Sep 2, 2015)

Your looking for a NA PSN Card? Why not find a good feedback seller on eBay and have them e-mail you the code? Most are willing to e-deliver, and if you are using PayPal you should have some protection.


----------



## nodnyl10 (Sep 2, 2015)

This is actually my first time buying online. I'm looking for the "You buy online, they send you the code via email" sort of thing because, as you can see, I live in the Philippines, so I want it to be as quick as possible without any processes to do.


----------



## Megaben99 (Sep 2, 2015)

The site you found seems to offer that, but I am not familiar with them. I guess you can try a small card, like $10 and see what happens before you make a larger purchase.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 2, 2015)

^ this also you're protected by paypal.


----------



## nodnyl10 (Sep 2, 2015)

Well, I guess we'll never know unless we try. I'll try the $10 for now. Let's stay positive and wish me luck. I'll post feedback and such here too so just in case someone else wants to buy, they'll know what PCGameSupply is.


----------



## nodnyl10 (Sep 2, 2015)

Confirmed guys.. this is legit. Although there's just some stuffs to worry (check first post).


----------



## Megaben99 (Sep 2, 2015)

Fee to activate what?


----------



## nodnyl10 (Sep 2, 2015)

The card. To activate I mean to have the card be given to you. I guess or I think it's some kinda extra fee for being fast or being reliable via email sending. I forgot the description my friend made. But nonetheless I'm somewhat satisfied this turned out to be legit.


----------



## Megaben99 (Sep 2, 2015)

Glad you didn't get scammed.


----------



## nodnyl10 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

